# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  أغرب قضيه في المحاكم السعوديه

## تحية عسكريه

_قضيّة بين أخوين في المحكمة_ 
_تعال نشوف القضية المختلف عليها_     حيزان الفهيدي صاحب أغرب قضية تشهدها محاكم القصيم  _دموع سخيه ...ولكن لماذا ؟؟_  _قصه من الواقع  وليست من الخيال_

*نقرا كثيرا ونسمع عن قصص مؤسفة تتحدث عن العقوق الذي يسود العلاقات العائلية في بعض الاسر,وتنتج عنه تصرفات مشينة تثير الغضب* *

وقد شدني موضوع نشرفي صحيفة الرياض ورد في مقدمته صراع حاد بين أخوين ما ساتحدث عنه هو بكاء حيزان,*  *
*  *حيزان رجل مسن من الاسياح ( قرية تبعد عن بريدة 90كم ) بكى في المحكمة حتى ابتلت لحيته,*  
* فماالذي ابكاه؟*  
* هل هو عقوق أبنائه* 
*أم خسارته في قضية أرض متنازع عليها,*
*أم هي زوجة رفعت عليه قضية خلع؟*  
*في الواقع ليس هذا ولا ذاك,**
 ماأبكى حيزان هو خسارته قضية غريبة من نوعها ,
 فقد خسر القضية أمام أخية , لرعاية أمة العجوز التى لا تملك سوى خاتم من نحاس

فقد كانت العجوز في  رعاية ابنها الأكبر حيزان,الذي يعيش وحيدا ,وعندما تقدمت به السن جاء أخوه من مدينة أخ رى ليأخذ والدته لتعيش مع أسرته,
لكن حيزان رفض محتجا بقدرته على رعايتها,*   
*وكان أن وصل بهما النزاع إلى المحكمة ليحكم القاضي بينهما, لكن الخلاف احتدم وتكررت الجلسات وكلا الأخوين مصر على أحقيته برعاية والدته,*

*وعندها طلب القاضي حضور العجوز لسؤالها, فأحضرها الأخوان يتناوبان حملها في كرتون فقد كان  وزنها20 كيلوجرام فقط**

وبسؤالها عمن تفضل العيش معه, قالت وهي مدركة لما تقول:

هذا عيني مشيرة إلى حيزان وهذا عيني الأخرى مشيرة إلى أخيه,
*
* وعندها أضطر القاضي أن يحكم بما يراه مناسبا,*
*وهو أن تعيش مع أسرة ألاخ ألأصغر فهم ألأقدر على  رعايتها,**
وهذا ما أبكى حيزان ما أغلى الدموع التي سكبها حيزان, دموع الحسرة على عدم قدرته على رعاية والدته بعد أن أصبح شيخا مسنا,

 وما أكبر حظ الأم لهذا التنافس

ليتني أعلم كيف ربت ولديها للوصول لمرحلة التنافس فى المحاكم على رعايتها ,هو درس نادر في البر في زمن شح فية البر

أبكي يا عاق الوالدين لعل يرق قلبك ويحن لأمك !! 
*

----------


## المتميزة

ما شاء الله 
بارك الله فيهما 
يسلمووووو تحية على الموضوع  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور تحية على النقل الرائع

----------


## زهره التوليب

صحيح سمعت عن هالقضيه من قبل
الهم اجعلنا ممن يدخلون الجنه عبر بر الوالدين
امين

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ما شاء الله 
> بارك الله فيهما 
> يسلمووووو تحية على الموضوع


هلا المتميزة مشكورة عالمرور

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> صحيح سمعت عن هالقضيه من قبل
> الهم اجعلنا ممن يدخلون الجنه عبر بر الوالدين
> امين



هلا بالمشرفة الرائعة كيفك ومشكورة عالمرور الرائع

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> مشكور تحية على النقل الرائع



هلا بحبي كيفك اليوم مشكور عالمرور الرائع

----------


## دمعة فرح

يسلمووووووووووو تحيه..............
هيك الاولاد ولا بلاش............... :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> يسلمووووووووووو تحيه..............
> هيك الاولاد ولا بلاش...............


مجد اهلا وسهلا فيكي والله يسلمك 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

